# squirrels with handgun ?



## thurmongene (May 3, 2011)

just as the title asks,  Do any of you hunt tree rats with a hand gun ?  I would like to start,  I think with a revolver. What do you use?  What should I buy for this new hunt style?


----------



## kreekhunter (May 3, 2011)

well unless you can shoot as good as 'ol john wayne i would say the first thing you need is plenty of bullets.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (May 3, 2011)

I used to play around with it with my Ruger MKII, but that's been more than 20 years ago...

A Ruger Single Six would be a good start.


----------



## shortgo (May 4, 2011)

if you try to hunt the management area tuckaho with any thing less than a shot gun you will be so frustrated you will probably sell every thing you own.


----------



## trial&error (May 4, 2011)

thompson contender 14" 22 cal match grade bull barrel can be frustrating, but it's alot of fun.  forget a scope if your hunting, but if your sniping them out of your garden it helps.


----------



## Washington95 (May 5, 2011)

And remember/check parallax if you use a scope.  Most scopes set for 90-100 yds parallax which might translate to as much as +/- 1.5 inches at squirrel shooting range.  That plus our normal wobble when shooting equals a lot of missed heads.  Think there is only one adjustable objective handgun scope (Burris???) and it is a little high cost.  But I'd say worth it for squirrel hunting.  At some age we all get past being able to use iron sights I imagine.


----------



## deadgame (May 5, 2011)

smith n wesson k17, 22lr, 6 inch tube.


----------



## Rabbit Runner94 (May 8, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## crackerdave (May 8, 2011)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I used to play around with it with my Ruger MKII, but that's been more than 20 years ago...
> 
> A Ruger Single Six would be a good start.



I had a Single Six years ago,and it was accurate enough with an open sighted 7 1/2" barrel that I could consistently hit a can at 50 yards. Ruger makes great guns!


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (May 9, 2011)

Thats is all I hunt small game with now days. Taurus Tracker .22lr 6in. I practice, practice, practice but it is still very challenging to hit  squirrels and any other small game.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 9, 2011)

deadgame said:


> smith n wesson k17, 22lr, 6 inch tube.




Same thing, except with the 8 3/8" in. barrel.

At one time the law was that you could hunt squirrels with any revolver, and I used a .32 S & W that was a fine gun.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 9, 2011)

I used to have a long-barreled single-six that I killed a few with. I missed a lot more than I killed, though.


----------



## Sargent (May 9, 2011)

I have used my Mark II before.


----------



## AbnormalEKG (May 9, 2011)

I hunt them all the time with an old Iver Johnson model 50 Sidewinder, 8 shot .22LR wheel gun. ugliest, but most accurate .22 pistol I ever put in my hand.


----------



## davis211 (May 9, 2011)

Buckmark Target model with red dot scope - use match ammo.


----------



## thomas the redneck (May 9, 2011)

back when my eyes were younger i used a mk11 with a 12 inch bull barrel and a prop stick got quite a few but missed a few aswell 
but it was fun


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 9, 2011)

I've threatened to take my mkIII out squirrel hunting. I've killed a few assorted critters with it, but no squirrels so far.


----------



## one hogman (May 9, 2011)

I used to use a Mark II and M17 smith[ iron sights] when my eyes were younger but now I have used a Mark III hunter with a 2X leupold scope, I am not much off hand but rested I can kill them pretty far away.It is a lot of fun with a handgun.


----------



## Lorren68 (May 9, 2011)

What about one like this


----------



## LanceColeman (May 12, 2011)

I do it. And I thoroughly enjoy it (ruger single six) But I warn ya now it brings ya average D-O-W-N. LOL!


----------



## ngatom (May 16, 2011)

I would suggest before you go hunting with a handgun you spend some serious time on a range - when you can shoot consistent 220 (out of 300) or above at 25 yds then go try to shoot tree rats. I consider a long barrel mandatory 6" OK 8" better. It can be a lot of fun, but as Lance pointed out, it will bring your average down.


----------



## fishfryer (May 16, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Same thing, except with the 8 3/8" in. barrel.
> 
> At one time the law was that you could hunt squirrels with any revolver, and I used a .32 S & W that was a fine gun.



I have hunted with K-22(model 17)8 3/8,Ruger super single 6(use the magnum cylinder),Mark1and2 Ruger,and my first revolver, double nine High Standard.More fun than is legal


----------



## donald-f (May 19, 2011)

Hunting with a handgun is going to put alot of lead falling who knows where!


----------



## bucktail (May 20, 2011)

River mkIII inside 45yards. Its perfect for backyard defense too.


----------



## Bucky T (May 20, 2011)

Back in the day I use to pop a few with my Ruger Standard .22

Very accurate gun and fun to hunt with.


----------



## 1022 (May 20, 2011)

I still use my Ruger MKII 51/2 bull barrel,can't hit them all but if you did it would be called killin instead of huntin.


----------



## pacecars (May 22, 2011)

If you want to use a revolver get a S&W 617 or a Dan Wesson. With autos the S&W 41 is one of the best but expensive. The Ruger auto is a good buy and what I use.


----------



## LanceColeman (May 22, 2011)

ngatom said:


> I would suggest before you go hunting with a handgun you spend some serious time on a range - when you can shoot consistent 220 (out of 300) or above at 25 yds then go try to shoot tree rats. I consider a long barrel mandatory 6" OK 8" better. It can be a lot of fun, but as Lance pointed out, it will bring your average down.



yup!! I prefer the single six. But the mkII is another I use alot. I tend to find myself more buring ammo and scaring poop outa of em more with it than I do the single six though. The single six makes me slow down, focus and think... the mk II makes me go "bangbangbangbangbang!!"


----------



## wrestler (May 30, 2011)

22 wmr revolver... cant hit the broadside of a barn on paper but can nail me some tree rats...


----------



## 5 string (Jun 19, 2011)

I use a ruger 22/45 some times with good luck if you can get a steady rest u should be able to get a few


----------



## EAVAngler (Jun 24, 2011)

I was just thinking about this topic this morning. I have a ruger MKIII hunter model and wondered if it would live up to its name or just look pretty. I am just kicking around the idea of critter hunting and wondering if it is worth buying a .22 rifle or if the pistol would work.

What is squirrel / rabbit range anyway? 

For that matter what is the range of a .22 anyway? I've only ever shot my ruger at the indoor range at 25 yards.


----------



## Mack in N.C. (Jul 5, 2011)

i use either ruger single 6 with 6 in barrel or tc contender with 10 in barrel and 2x scope......70 yds no problem for tc..40 yds for revolver


----------

